# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الدورة الرياضية لضباط الجمارك تتواصل بنجاح تام

## musab aljak

*تتواصل  بنجاح كبير الدورة الرياضية لسداسيات كرة القدم لضباط الجمارك ومن نتائج  المنافسة تعادل الرئاسة وضرائب الإنتاج القانونية سلبياً، ونال النجومية  أبو بكر عثمان. وفي المباراة الثانية فازت المكافحة التهريب على المستودعات بثلاثة أهداف  سجلها ملازم معتز والنقيب قمر هدفين، وفاز أيضا بنجومية المباراة، وكان  فريقا قري والمطار والمستودعات صعدوا للمربع الذهبي، والمركز الرابع أصبحت  منافسته بين الرئاسة والتدريب والمكافحة وضرائب الإنتاج. وأكد العقيد دكتور مجاهد الفادني مدير الإعلام بالدورة عن سعادتهم الكبيرة  بنجاح الدورة والمستويات التي قدمها الضباط والدور الإيجابي الذي أحدثته في  ربط العلاقة الاجتماعية بين العاملين في الجمارك بوحداتها المختلفة. 


مبروك ياحبيب الصعود لدورى الاربعة وعقبال الكاس ..:568:


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عز الدين

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



                                      :fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*والله لا باس مشكور كتير


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحبيب ده منو يامصعب البتبارك ليهو ؟؟
معانا في المنبر ؟؟

*

----------

